# Timeshare Scams even in South Africa



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.weekendpost.co.za/article.aspx?id=498085


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 17, 2009)

South Africa is full of timeshare scams.  There was an extremely active South Africa board on the old Crimeshare website that was run behind the scenes by one of the leaders of the Timeshare Consumers Association.  Indeed Flexi-club was one of the often mentioned scams on that board.  It is interesting that in your article one group of scammers is going after victims of another group of scammers.  I guess they must seem easy marks.


----------



## grest (Nov 17, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> South Africa is full of timeshare scams.  There was an extremely active South Africa board on the old Crimeshare website that was run behind the scenes by one of the leaders of the Timeshare Consumers Association.  Indeed Flexi-club was one of the often mentioned scams on that board.  It is interesting that in your article one group of scammers is going after victims of another group of scammers.  I guess they must seem easy marks.



And now the Louis group is looking very suspect as well...


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 17, 2009)

They are probably just copying the scams of the Club Leisure Group, run by Stewart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont.  Flexi-club is just one of its tenacles.


----------

